# (TN) GRHRCH Loneoak's Thief MH



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

Sire: FC/AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James
Dam: HRCH Ashes Winter Smith MH

He is OFA excellent, Eyes Clear and genetically sound. Stud fee is $400.00. Negative Brucellosis required. Sonnie is a Yellow factored black male. KJlabs will board your bitch in our facility for $12.00 per day, with $50.00 one time breeding fee. We try for 2 ties with all females and we personally monitor all breedings. Call Kim Smith at (731)694-1078 for more information. www.kjlabs.com


----------

